# IBS-C foods



## 23525 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am cutting out dairy products this week, and I was wondering if the following foods are considered "safe" food IBS-C..*Papaya*Apples (heard debates on this, some say no, others yes)*White Bread*Saltine Crackers*Pears*Cereals like Rice Krispies, Total, and Life*Egg whites*Rice Cakes*Veggie based soups (Like French Onion)*Mushrooms*Lemon Aid*Oatmeal (Heard debates in this too, btw-I make it with water instead of milk)*Artifical SweetnersAny Advice, foods to avoid, good foods will help. I am new to dealing with this


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on how much fiber you need. People who need more fiber for their constipation sometimes do better with whole grains rather than processed grains, and most of the starches you listed are processed grain products. So some people find those bind them up if they don't eat enough other high fiber foods in a day.Pears may help as they have sorbitol in them which tends to loosen stools. For that Raw is better. However, sorbitol makes some people gassy. Apples are the same way. The sorbitol and fructose can make you gassy, OR they may help keep the stool soft and moving.Some people have severe transit problems with their constipation and need to avoid most fiber, but that isn't everyone with constipation. That is why you have to find for you what the right amount of fiber in the diet is. I don't that that which fiber food is as important as the total amount you get in a meal. Some people do better on soluble and others insoluble fiber so you might want to track that as well. Some people with constipation find gas-producing foods (like the apples and pears) are more of a problem from the gas than the good they do loosening the stools up.Giving up dairy may not be as important for constipation prone as the lactose in it tends to loosen up the stools, but again it can cause gas which may bother people more than the stool loosening helps.K.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Everyone is different...but based on my experience with C these ones are BIG no-no's:*White Bread (I always choose whole-wheat or a half white/half whole wheat blend)*Saltine Crackers (this was my staple when I was IBS-D!)*Artifical Sweetners (bad, bad, bad! Even if you do not have IBS. Splenda is the worst for me).I have IBS-C and base my diet around;*Fresh fruits (especially grapes, but ANY fresh fruit)*Whole Grain Breads *Oatmeal (try to have a bowl a day..I use the Kashi Heart to Heat Instant)*Cereals (Kashi Heart to Heart, Granola, Cinnamon Life, anything with 3 grams of fiber or more...except I cannot eat more than 1/2 cup of bran at a time)*Yogurt and Kefir *Natural PBI prefer to eat mostly vegetarian, but do eat meat a few times a week. I get all my protein during the day from Yogurt/Kefir and Peanut Butter. I live with my parents right now and just eat whatever is served for dinner. My mom is very health-conscious and I never have a problem with her dinners. She serves alot of pasta dishes (with whole grain pasta), homemade pizzas (with whole grain crust), homemade soups like split pea or Minestrone, fish or meat with some starchy vegetable like sweet potatoes, and my absolute favorite..spinach pie. I have no lactose problems so I eat dishes with cheese in them almost daily. I would rather eat a vegetarian dish with a little cheese as a protein source then a huge slab of meat.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Lemonade always gives me a stomach ache. Same with any acidic fruit or fruit juice. The main fruit I can eat is a banana a day. Sometimes a few grapes. Apples give me a lot of bloating and gas, always have. But then I have IBS-c issues too. I'd love to eat an apple!


----------

